# 'Party Like its Halloween' FREE MP3 download this week.



## Goblin5 (Sep 18, 2009)

_Listen_ to the new Halloween song by Bandgard called 'PARTY LIKE ITS HALLOWEEN', and get it free on cdbaby this week. It's a groovy fun song that is cool to play at Halloween parties and such. Check it out while it's free this week. 

Get 'Party Like its Halloween' by clicking on the link above. Its the first track on the album.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Not sure what's up, but when I trying downloading, I get "resource not available" errors.


----------



## Goblin5 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Sorry about that, Try again in a few hours.*

I tried to download it and got a similar response, so I contacted Cdbaby support and they said other people were having problems and that it should be fixed in a few hours. 

They said it should work in a couple of hours and to try again. 

Sorry about that. It's a cool song and worth it. 

Thanks,

Goblin5


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Listened to the samples and dont care for it, but thank you for posting. You never know if you dont give it a try.


----------

